# Our first Trail Ride :D



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

So Yesterday my OTTB, Hero, had his first experience with creeks and well really his first trail ride! So he was a bit nervous theh whole time but was handling it pretty well since I have taken him on many little hacks on the road. Well anyway we got to this small creek (I thought he would be fine with it because he has been in water before) but it was wide enough for all of his four legs to be in the water and well he had a bit of a spazz, (he is just like me, he gets worked up over new things) after quite a few failed attempts he finally started to walk down the slope into the water and finally he got in the water but it was so funny because he started to like prance in the water and then did one BIG leap out of the water. But the funny thing is once he got to the other side he just turn his head and looked back at the creek as if to say "WAIT.....was that it! OH that was nothing!" and lets just say the second creek went so much better. I was proud of him! So I would say our first trail ride with a creek was a success  We both survived!


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Ehehehehe way to go Hero!!
Miss you guys


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh man! You and Beau need to visit! Its weird not seeing you ride your red pony almost every day!


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

Great!!! Have your TB talk to mine... he is a big baby around creeks/rivers etc


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Lol.. he's going to be coming up to Erie hopefully in the next few days, just as soon as I get his Coggins paper faxed to the lady who's barn he's at right now in Kentucky. But if we ever get the money, we'll definitely visit!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Woot! he will only get better and better!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

woooo


----------

